# Fruit concentrate recommendations



## LeislB (17/6/20)

Hi all, please can you suggest concentrates for the following:

Litchi, I have sweet litchi (CAP) and Lychee TPA, tried a mix with them an all I get is perfumey soap

Kiwi double TPA, can't taste it in a fruit mix

Passion fruit FA and VTA, don't taste like a true, slightly tart passion fruit, in fact I can't pick it out of a tropical fruit mix. 

Please make some suggestions on alternatives?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (17/6/20)

What percentages are you mixing the various concentrates at? It possible you are over-flavoring....

CAP Sweet Lychee - try around 1-3% as an accent and around 3-5% as the main note
TFA Lychee I haven't tried myself but I believe its quite potent - maybe start around 0.5%
TFA Kiwi Double I usually use around 2,5% - 3% 

I've only used VT Yellow Passion at around 2% and its quite good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (17/6/20)

Also the 'other' fruits in your mix may be over-powering the TFA kiwi double - can you share the recipe you used for this mix?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (17/6/20)

For the litchi there is really only one recipe

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351#icee_lychee_by_ruderudi

I have tried TPA Double Kiwi before but it's not my favorite. FA and FW Kiwi is much better.

Only worked with FA Passion fruit and it makes for a good back note at 0.5%. Anything higher and it either takes over or just tastes funky.


----------



## LeislB (17/6/20)

@Lawrence A, looking at your suggestions you may be right. Attached the recipe I made. It smelt divine but tastes awful.


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/6/20)

@LeislB Id be surprised if you can taste any kiwi in that mix. TBH, without pulling any punches, that recipe looks downright awful.
Apart from all the other stuff, you have 7% lychee in there, no wonder its perfume. Lychee is a very powerful flavour, go low with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/6/20)

FA fruits ain't bad, mostly, but generally Inawera fruits are far superior, and beware, stronger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (17/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @LeislB Id be surprised if you can taste any kiwi in that mix. TBH, without pulling any punches, that recipe looks downright awful.
> Apart from all the other stuff, you have 7% lychee in there, no wonder its perfume. Lychee is a very powerful flavour, go low with it.


Lesson learnt, thank you very much for the advice, wanting to taste more litchi clearly doesn't mean adding more! I knew when I posted the recipe I'd probably be stoned ￼￼

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/6/20)

Two old sayings help a lot in DIY - 'Slowly, slowly catchee monkey' and KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid.

If you imagine a flavour profile you want to develop, get the minimum flavour ingredients first, the basics of the profile, then start low with all of them. Creep up on it quietly and moer it on it's head without it suspecting a thing. Then add other notes to boost that profile.

Always start low n simple. I hear a lot about flavour concentrates that are 'horrible', I disagree. I have never had a horrible concentrate from a reputable firm, what I had was concentrates that 1) are either very weak or very strong 2) don't play well with some other flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## takatatak (17/6/20)

I think the floral notes would have primarily stemmed from the TFA Lychee... I don't have any of these flavours other than the Black Ice and Super Sweet  but I reckon these percentage should make a better mix  it might still need further tweaking but nonetheless... I hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (17/6/20)

Oh, I scraped the FA Cream (Fresh) because I think it would be better without but if you want cream then by all means, add it at 1%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (18/6/20)

@takatatak thanks so much! I'll make a small batch and report back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (18/6/20)

This is a great ADV for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (18/6/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> This is a great ADV for me


Mixing this as I type, thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (23/6/20)

takatatak said:


> View attachment 198826
> 
> I think the floral notes would have primarily stemmed from the TFA Lychee... I don't have any of these flavours other than the Black Ice and Super Sweet  but I reckon these percentage should make a better mix  it might still need further tweaking but nonetheless... I hope this helps


I made the juice exactly as you suggested and it came out WAY better, thank you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## takatatak (24/6/20)

LeislB said:


> I made the juice exactly as you suggested and it came out WAY better, thank you!


That's great to hear... I'm glad I was able to assist 

Now I feel like I need to get those flavours in to try it for myself

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (24/6/20)

takatatak said:


> That's great to hear... I'm glad I was able to assist
> 
> Now I feel like I need to get those flavours in to try it for myself


Do it! It's really good! I've nearly finished the 30ml sample I made!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (1/7/20)

takatatak said:


> That's great to hear... I'm glad I was able to assist
> 
> Now I feel like I need to get those flavours in to try it for myself


I added 1.5% Apricot TPA and 0.5% Spur TPA and it's even better. 

Just mixed a Strawberry, litchi and peach mix with similar % as you suggested. Now the waiting......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (1/7/20)

LeislB said:


> 0.5% Spur TPA



The chip sauce or bbq sauce?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/7/20)

Adephi said:


> The chip sauce or bbq sauce?






Always the chip sauce. The barbeque is rubbish.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB (1/7/20)

Hahaha haha, that's so funny! I meant to say sour TPA!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LeislB (1/7/20)

But the Spur chip sauce does go with everything! A real staple here in my house, the girls love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

